# Aprovechar bocinas



## the_dark_zero (Nov 23, 2006)

Buenas!
Pues un neofito escribiendo. Sucede que compre dos cajones, con sus bocinitas de 15" y sus tweetersitos, asi que volvi mis bocinas de PC, que constaban de una para bajos de 4", creo, dos chiquitas de 2" y dos de 3", por recomendacion de un amigo que me dijo para tener buenos medios, en un solo cajon... lo conecte todo a un stereo (un cajon y la bocina rara de un lado, y del otro un cajon solito) y de ahi a la compu... es que no tengo amplificador.
bien.
Me salio una tarjetita de audio para 5.1 canales, y note que trae tres salidas (f-out, r-out y c/lfe c) y mi pregunta es esta: como puedo adaptar lo que tengo ya para hacerlo jalar con los 5.1 canales? me conviene? bueno, *muchas gracias*


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola the_dark_zero:

Necesitas un par de amplificador más, el que tienes sería para las bocinas delanteras, uno estéreo más para las bocinas traseras, y otro monoaural para el Woofer.

Cada conexión va por separado desde la salida de la trajeta hasta cada uno de los amplificador, y a la salida de los amplificador conectas las bocinas (de preferencia en pares iguales), excepto el woofer que normalmente sólo es una bocina.

Si te conviene, pero siempre y cuando los amplificador que faltan no sobrepasen al valor de unas teatro en casa 5.1 para PC, que por cierto ya no están tan caras como antes.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## capitanp (Nov 23, 2006)

Aca tenes dos tutoriales que no es exactamente lo que buscas pero se complementan

http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cablepc/cablepc.htm

http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/cine_en_casa_con_divx/cine_en_casa_con_divx.htm


Saludos


----------



## the_dark_zero (Nov 24, 2006)

entonces tendria que poner mis bafles en una posicion (frontal o trasera) y la bocina armada en la salida central (mono), y ademas conseguirme otro par de bocinas para la posicion que me falte? 
se puedo armar un amplificador casero para el monoural? 
La bocina armada solita no es buena con los bajos... entonces no seria bueno, verdad?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola the_dark_zero:

Exactamente así sería la colocación de las bocinas, si tu bocina armada no es muy buena para bajos puedes poner un pasabajos para enviar solamente las señales de baja frecuencia hacia esa bocina.
Y si, también se puede hacer un amplificador casero para esa bocina central.

Aqui te dejo un link con algunos Amplificadores para armar.

Suerte!
Un saludo al foro


----------

